# At least he made it outta there....!



## AislingxXx1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL, I love how he walks out of there completly calm looking for more trouble to cause!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

lol All I could think was that horse made a good looking wave pool. When he stepped out he's like "much better".


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

where ever this is... is looks pretty hot and dry. i bet that horse was like: "ahhh now _that _was nice!"


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow, that horse is high maintenance. He was like "yes! A pool!" and hoped right in. That is actually really funny, it that was me I would be like, "What the heck are you doing!" If he got in there ok I'm sure he got out ok. I would just be worried about him drinking any of the chemicals.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_How did he find his way into the pool in the first place though? Did he escape and fall in accidentally? Why is there no fence around the pool? (I know there is a law/by-law here that requires a 5+ foot fence around pools)_


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

His expression is so happy, and he so calmly went to the steps and seemed to know how to get out. And was very careful and not panicked.. I've got to think mister horse is a little fish when no one is looking lol


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

AHAHAHA! Absolutely priceless! I'm glad you have stairs in your pool!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It is funny how horses make something we take as so simple (steps) into something that looks complicated.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow. haha. That's pretty fascinating that he didn't freak out.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

hahaha that is funny


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

haha thats funny he acts like he's done that a few times before and just decides to go whenever he likes to.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

OMG! That is so hilarious! I can't believe how cool and reserved he was handling those steps! Maybe he's been conditioned in a pool before and likes it? :lol:


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't imagine the damage to their pool liner. :shock:

Probably felt real nice though.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

VelvetsAB said:


> _How did he find his way into the pool in the first place though? Did he escape and fall in accidentally? Why is there no fence around the pool? (I know there is a law/by-law here that requires a 5+ foot fence around pools)_


I'm not sure where this video was taken. I do remember someone posting a pool with the horses grazing around it (it wasn't US or Canada, but I don't remember what country for sure). So definitely fence is not a requirement everywhere.

I wonder with all those chemicals people throw in pools how bad is it for the horse to breath in and/or drink all that chlorine...?


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

It may not have been a chlorine pool. A good friend of mine has a pool that's salt water and chlorine-free.. though I don't think that's very common (and probably expensive!!)


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

Carleen said:


> I can't imagine the damage to their pool liner. :shock:
> 
> Probably felt real nice though.


That was my thought too...lol.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Carleen said:


> It may not have been a chlorine pool. A good friend of mine has a pool that's salt water and chlorine-free.. though I don't think that's very common (and probably expensive!!)


Just curious here, what is he/she using to keep it algae (and all other stuff) free?? My feeling was you have to add all those chemicals if you want a nice clear water.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

he just went for a quick dip lol

Kitten_val it could be salt? and maybe they cleaned it reguraly lol


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> Just curious here, what is he/she using to keep it algae (and all other stuff) free?? My feeling was you have to add all those chemicals if you want a nice clear water.


Not sure how my friend does his, but I googled it and found a few websites like this one:
Swim Fresh - Non-Chlorine Pool Systems


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Carleen said:


> Not sure how my friend does his, but I googled it and found a few websites like this one:
> Swim Fresh - Non-Chlorine Pool Systems


Thanks, Carleen! I wonder how much they cost though! :shock: We use Baq and thinking about going with chlorine again as Baq is too pricey...


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

No problem! Here's a website with a lot more info: Ecosmarte Pools - Chemical Free, Non Chlorine Pool Water Systems

.. and from it:


> Copper Ionization
> 
> Copper ionization was developed in 1967 for the
> Apollo Space Program to insure safe drinking water
> ...


Probably not the cheapest option by far! I requested pricing info on their website but they haven't e-mailed me yet...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Carleen said:


> Probably *not the cheapest option by far*! I requested pricing info on their website but they haven't e-mailed me yet...


I'd bet!


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

That made me grin, seriously. He looked so casual walkin around in there like it was normal, every day stuff. Haha. Awesome. But they should have a fence around that pool!!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Our salt water pool is pretty much maintenance free. There are some chemicals that we still put in there, but not nearly as much as a chlorine pool. We have an automatic vacumm thing and just keep that going. It's been awhile since we have added and chemicals to it since it's winter, but it's still clear clean water.


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

What a clever horse to get out all by himself! He looked like he was enjoying his swim!
I just hope he didn't poop in there... :lol:


----------

